# [HowTo] WhatsApp auf WiFi only Tablet (ohne root)



## taks (2. September 2013)

Abend zusammen

Da ich mein neues Tablet gerade mit Software bestücke, dachte ich mir es wird sicher noch mehrere Leute geben die Whatsapp installieren wollen. Und da es hier im Forum noch keine Anleitung dazu gibt versuch ich es mal 

Zuerst muss ich noch erwähnen dass es nicht möglich ist ein Whatsapp-Account auf mehreren Geräten gleichzeitig zu nutzen.
Darum benötigen wir eine Mobilenummer auf der noch kein Whatsapp-Account registriert ist.

Es werden folgende Dinge benötigt:
- Tablet (in meinem Fall ein Nexus 7 2012 Android 4.3)
- ein Smartphone
- eine Mobilenummer und die Simkarte dazu (auf welcher noch kein Whatsapp-Account verifiziert ist)
- ein Dateimanager auf dem Tablet (ich habe den "Datei Manager" von Rhythm Software genommen)

Als erstes gehen wir mit dem Tablet auf die Webseite von Whatsapp. Da kann die .apk für Android heruntergeladen werden. Die Datei kann natürlich auch auf dem PC heruntergeladen werden und auf das Tablet geschoben werden. Dann muss auf dem Tablet das installieren von Programmen zugelassen werden welche nicht aus dem Play Store kommt. Die Datei kann dann mit dem Dateimanager ausgeführt werden. 

Nach der Installation muss die Mobilenummer für die Verifizierung eingegeben werden. Jetzt muss 3 Minuten gewartet werden.
Das SMS brauchen wir nicht, denn wenn die 3 Minuten vorbei sind, steht die Option zur Verfügung sich anrufen zu lassen und so den Code einzugeben. Darum brauchen wir ein anderes Smartphone (natürlich kann auch ein herkömmliches Mobiltelefon verwendet werden) mit der Simkarte. Ob es mit einem Festnetztelefon funktioniert weiss ich nicht. 
Noch eine kleine Notiz am Rande: Wenn man die "Anrufenfunktion" benutzt muss man falls der erste Anruf fehlschlägt eine Stunde warten bis man es wieder versuchen kann. Also schaut das euer Mobiltelefon guten Empfang hat ^^ 
Bei mir kam dann zwar kein Anruf, jedoch ein SMS (anstatt eines Anrufs) und da steht der Code drin. Es ist der gleiche Code wie beim verifizieren mit dem SMS vom ersten Schritt.

Das war es dann eigentlich schon fast.
Der Code welchen man beim Smartphone bekommen hat gibt man im Tablet ein und Whatsapp "identifiziert" sich.
Dann noch den Benutzernamen kontrollieren, eventuell ein Profilbild auswählen und schon kann es los gehen 


Ich wünsch euch viel Spass.


_Wichtig:
- Ich übernehme keine Haftung für nichts und kann nicht garantieren das es bei jedem Tablet klappt.
- Whatsapp bietet ihre Software im Play Store nicht für Tablets ohne Simkarte an. Jedoch kann man die Software ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen auf ihrer Webseite herunterladen und laut ihrem FAQ wird die Bobilenummer nur für das versenden von Nachrichten benutzt. Somit sollte es eigentlich keine rechtlichen "Probleme" geben._


----------

